# Disabled kids to protect



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok so here it is I have a 20 yr daughter with Down syndrome and I have to do things a little different for instance the other kids want to play with cap guns ( you know the good ole days cops and robbers ) but I can't let them because my daughter don't know the dif from a real gun ( yes I do keep them locked up but I still have to worry about it Also she can't tell when she has ate her feel she will eat until she is sick . So I know if shtf I will have to be even more on gaudier for example the guns will have to be out for security my other kids know how to shoot and have to stand gaudier as I do any thoughts about better safety around her ( and yes I know the stronge will survive but I'm not going there )


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Wear it with a retention holster


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

You have a challenging situation, but not impossible. I would assign someone in your group to keep your daughter safe. Then I would go with a more passive security system that would reduce the odds more in your favor If it came to that. For example: razor wire, pungi pits, log falls, and other man traps. These I think should be on the outer perimiter. Inner perimiter i would use more razor wire and small buried propane tanks as explosives to force intruders into a fatal funnel for easy dispatch. Finally I would have a safe place for your daughter and caregiver to retreat to in case you are over run. Also,as you already know,just because your daughter has special needs dosen't mean that she has nothing to contribte. I would be willing to bet that she is probably stronger than you think, and this notion that only the strong will survive is a bunch of B/S. If that were true the human race would have perished eons ago. My wife works with physically and mentaly challenged people every day and has done so for the past 25 years, in that time I have found that just because these folks have special needs dosen't mean theyare not resourceful and adaptble. You are blessed, not in that you have a child that is handicapped,but by having a child that is indeed unique and very special. Good luck I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree with Camo2460. There are a lot of things I'm sure your daughter can do to help out. If you garden or have livestock I bet she'd be great help there. Find some chores or tasks she can do and enjoys. If you keep her busy and happy you find the rest is a bit easier to deal with. 

As for the guns, I can't help much there as we only have the one child and don't allow toys guns in the house. (we do have a bb gun but that is for scaring off predators in the area- its my DH's ).


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh yes she is stronge and she is a sun shine in the group and she knows her chores the gun thing is the only real problem and I like the more outer security and her sister is her partner and would do what ever it takes thanks to all


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*For starters, I think I would invest in trigger locks and never let her know you have the keys anywhere around the house. In fact, I don't think I would even let her know trigger locks exist, just do it. *


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

They are all locked duhhhhhhh


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Dixie made a fair point and that is your reply?
You never stated that they already had trig locks.

Obviously Blind as well as tonedef


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

IF YOU READ WHAT I WROTE IT DOES SAY THEY are kept locked up and any one with half a brain keeps them locked up with kids in the house true I was snappy but it was a duhhh comment BUT I guess not everyone. Knows to keep them locked up I forgot the world is full of all kinds so I must thank you for reminding me of such people I will keep an eye out for them and start speak with my inside voice


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

tonedef said:


> IF YOU READ WHAT I WROTE IT DOES SAY THEY are kept locked up and any one with half a brain keeps them locked up with kids in the house true I was snappy but it was a duhhh comment BUT I guess not everyone. Knows to keep them locked up I forgot the world is full of all kinds so I must thank you for reminding me of such people I will keep an eye out for them and start speak with my inside voice


It was easy for you to say it was ... duhhh

We are going on only what was posted. You know what "locked up" means in your household but it could mean something very different to others.

In my household we have a few guns that are never locked ... They are kept "over" the main door and our bedroom door. (And we have kids in the house ... )

And yes ... you were rather rude with your post.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Help comes in lots of forms. And even if you do not agree with it you should be gracious. You might or might not agree with it but if you ask for a gift you need to except it nicely. 
When I was a child we were tought to handle guns for defence. When I was 9 my mother spent the summer in the hospital. My dad went to work everyday from 2pm to 2am. I was the oldest. It was my job to defend my brother and myself. There were poisiones snakes as well as other nasty stuff. We lived miles out in the country with no phones. It was my job period. So different people take gun safety at different levels. 
Some people think all guns should be put in a locked cabinet where no one can get to them. But then if you need them quick they are no good either. 
So please everyone think about what works in your own home.


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

I am sorry thank you for your comments


----------

